# New to pigeon talk



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all, this is my first post on pigeon talk I have been raising pigeons for many years,I fly with the Lake Pigeon Club in Northen cal., and I also travel to the shows to show my birds.The breeds I have are Homers,Jacobins,Old dutch capuchines,Dragoons,and a few frills.Anyway I look forward to meeting and making some new friends here on pigeon talk.I will also post pics of my lofts and birds asap. Happy holidays,yours in the fancy, Stephen.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Stephen and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I moved your post from the thread you posted it to in order to assure that our regulars see that you are a new member and interested in show pigeons as well as homers.

Again, welcome!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Swiftwinglofts said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on pigeon talk I have been raising pigeons for many years,I fly with the Lake Pigeon Club in Northen cal., and *I also travel to the shows to show my birds.The breeds I have are* Homers,Jacobins,*Old dutch capuchines*,Dragoons,and a few frills.Anyway I look forward to meeting and making some new friends here on pigeon talk.
> *I will also post pics of my lofts and birds asap* . Happy holidays,yours in the fancy, Stephen.


Welcome to Pigeon Talk Stephen. 
I noticed you have Old Dutch Capuchines. I don't show pigeons, however I have adopted two, white, Old Dutch Capuchines that were found wandering the streets. They definitely put on a show.  
We love pictures. Look forward to seeing your setup & birds. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for introducing yourself.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have that you can't find answers to in our forum.

We will be looking forward to seeing pictures of your loft and birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Stephen!

Mr. Squeaks (racing homing pigeon - retired) and Shi (human - also on permanent vacation) add a warm welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Ask away and show lots of pictures. We are a friendly group from all over the world!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Stephen. Just want to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good to have another person come on board that raises pigeons. Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

WELCOME ABOARD Stephen! We are glad to have you here as a member. But if I may warn you, we all really LOVE pictures related to pigeons in here, so we will be anxiously waiting!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm in Northern California too.  You've certainly found the right site for pigeon people.


----------



## 4 the love of pigeon (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome ! I'm new here to but I love pigeon talk and u will too.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This thread is acouple months under 5 years old, he is no longer on the site.


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey, welcome, do post pics of your pigeons!

Marcos


----------

